# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Vom Bodensee an die Kste

## magendii

Hallo,

ich fahre am 22.09. fr ca. 1 Woche nach Norddeutschland zum surfen. Ziel ist noch offen.
Ich htte noch ein Platz frei, da ich ungern allein fahre.
Bin mit einem Bulli unterwegs, Platz fr Material sollte daher kein Problem sein.

Bei Interesse einfach melden.

----------

